# Castoria Bottle - Chas H. Fletcher



## laurarod (Mar 21, 2004)

I am looking to find out if anyone has a price estimate on a 1800's-1900's Castoria bottle. It is manufactured (or was) by Chas. H. Fletcher in NYC. It has a (p) U.S.A.6 embossed on the bottom. On one side it says Chas. H. Fletcher and on the other side it says CASTORIA. If anyone has information, please feel free to post. Thanks! []


----------



## woody (Mar 21, 2004)

Hello Laurarod.
 There isn't much monetary value to a Fletchers' castoria bottle as they are plentiful.
 It's still a good beginning to an old bottle collection, though.


----------



## maineahh62 (Mar 21, 2004)

> Chas. H. Fletcher


 hello laurarod, i found these site's, i hope it helps.  http://classifieds.aol.com/listing/listingdetail.asp?listingid=A664501
 http://pages.tias.com/4/PictPage/1921546746.html//4/PictPage/1921546746.html?mall=%2Fstores%2Ftvv&itemKey=1921546746&store=%2Fstores%2Ftvv&catId=bottles&itemNo=FOST
 http://www.forgotten-ny.com/ADS/Castoria%20page/castoria.html


----------



## laurarod (Mar 22, 2004)

Thank you!


----------

